# p229 slide finish



## ha_ccord82 (May 28, 2010)

i just bought my first sig last week.i am completely happy with it,accept i have had it out of the box maybe a dozen times and it already has 3 seperate scratches all the way down to the metal! my two questions are as follows.(1) is this normal? i am not ruff with my firearms.(2) what is the most durable finish i can have custom done? a rusty 3 month old gun is off no use to me at all.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

The Nitron finish they use is pretty damn tough. If you wish to have it refinished there are two companies that come to mind. CCR and Customized Creations both do excellent work and are great to deal with.

I sent my Sig P250 to CCR for CeraPlate and am very satisfied. Here is a thread with my story.


----------

